# The ammo shortage just became more clear



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People in california were buying it all up as laws were proposed to require a $50 background check for ALL ammo purchases... crazy you say? Well guess what, it passed.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-guns-boy-scouts-20130530,0,3573485.story



> Californians who want to buy ammunition would have to submit personal information and a $50 fee for a background check by the state, under a bill passed by the Senate. The state Department of Justice would determine whether buyers have a criminal record, severe mental illness or a restraining order that would disqualify them from owning guns.


Those people buying cases of .22lr off the internet for $800 a pop dont seem quite so stupid now.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One more reason that there should be a border check in and out of that state. The sad thing is that when residents of California get tired of the state they come to others and start to change that state (insert Colorado) into California.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There are still ALOT of good old conservative outdoorsmen staying in California and fighting the good fight. Often it seems they are losing, yet they fight on. More power to them.-----------SS


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> There are still ALOT of good old conservative outdoorsmen staying in California and fighting the good fight. Often it seems they are losing, yet they fight on. More power to them.-----------SS


Outnumbered by the out-of-touch and idiotic...
Unfortunately.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Outnumbered by the out-of-touch and idiotic...
> Unfortunately.


Ain't nothing that a very large earthquake couldn't fix!!!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems like a good business idea might be to open up an ammo shop in a border city in say Arizona.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Insert Southern Utah big time as a place they move to, and then *itch and moan and want to change everything because "that's not how we did it in Calf."
THEN GO BACK TO CALF. THAT'S WHY YOU LEFT THERE.
We do NOT want to be like Calf. That's why we don't live there.............


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

On the other side of the coin, some of the nicest, most humble people that I have met are California transplants who have an attitude of thankfulness for the freedom and association they enjoy in Utah.----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So one thing I am unclear on with this topic: is the $50 charged per purchase or annually or what?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

All I know is that if I don't find some 45 ACP somewhere soon, I'm going to have to stop carrying. It's been almost a year since I had a good training session.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> All I know is that if I don't find some 45 ACP somewhere soon, I'm going to have to stop carrying. It's been almost a year since I had a good training session.


The Cabela's in Grand Junction, Coloardo had quite a few boxes of it yesterday. It seamed like it had everything that I didn't need.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> All I know is that if I don't find some 45 ACP somewhere soon, I'm going to have to stop carrying. It's been almost a year since I had a good training session.


I see .45 ACP ammo in Cal Ranch (Tooele) all the time. What brand you looking for?


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

This particular bill requires an annual permit at a cost of $50/yr to purchase ammo. The registered assault weapon confiscation and $.05/rnd ammo tax didn't make it out of committee and died. 

There were over 50 anti-gun bills introduced. Last count there were just over 20 that made it out of committee and out of the house of origin...with a typical vote of 26-14. Talk about no hope. Next step is committee and vote in the opposite house...then onto the Gov. Almost all of these bills will be signed by our governor and the majority will then be challenged in court over the next 5 to 10 years. Ridiculous. We will not know the final language of the bill until the bill reaches the Gov's desk, but right now it makes it illegal to transfer ammo to a minor. Which means no giving your child a box of 22's to shoot. Which means no kids shooting. Oh yea and no lead for any hunting in the entire state, currently we have a no lead zone towards SoCal...now they are making it the whole state. No more cheap dove loads.

The fight continues.

-c


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

both Impact guns and ammo in Kearns and the discount ammo store along 21st South just west of the river had .45 acp but were still more than I wanted to pay at $27 ish for 50 rounds.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cabelas.com typically has ammo in stock. If you are club member shipping is only $5. You'll spend that much in gas driving there.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

Cal Ranch in west jordan had a bunch of 45 ammo yesterday even some in bulk packs.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

IFA in Cedar City even got in some 44 mag and some 45 colt ammo yesterday.


----------

